# Smoked salmon side with Q VIEW



## natej (Mar 16, 2017)

Gday folks!

The wife and I love salmon, especially on the smoker. Went down to our local fish monger and bought a 4.8lb whole side

Cut in half, Dry brined with 1 cup kosher salt and 1 cup brown sugar, just laid down a bed of the brine then put the salmon (skin on) on top and covered the top with the brine then put in the fridge for 3 hours. 

Took it out rinsed it off and patted dry, left to hang out on the cutting board for roughly 40 mins for tacky pellicle to start forming then put skin side down on a sheet of aluminum foil and out onto the UDS over lump and alder/apple wood untill beginning to flake and a soft pink colour, roughly 45 mins. 

Took off sprinkled with a little parsley and served, juices were flowing and stomachs were filled. Enjoy













20170218_131419.jpg



__ natej
__ Mar 16, 2017





 












20170219_170725.jpg



__ natej
__ Mar 16, 2017



















20170219_170853.jpg



__ natej
__ Mar 16, 2017


















20170219_172100.jpg



__ natej
__ Mar 16, 2017






As you can see, it was thoroughly enjoyed :drool


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 16, 2017)

Your salmon looks absolutely delicious!

It's just the way we like it too.

Point to you & congrats on making the carousel!

Al


----------



## mmason3 (Mar 16, 2017)

That looks awesome! What temps were you using for this smoke? I'm interested in smoking some salmon and would appreciate some pointers


----------



## cmayna (Mar 16, 2017)

Looks fantastic.  Good job!


----------



## natej (Mar 16, 2017)

mmason3 said:


> That looks awesome! What temps were you using for this smoke? I'm interested in smoking some salmon and would appreciate some pointers




Smoked at 220, more than happy to answer any questions you have Thumbs Up


----------



## mmason3 (Mar 16, 2017)

natej said:


> Smoked at 220, more than happy to answer any questions you have


Thanks, I appreciate the info!


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 16, 2017)

Looks great.  

I dont make near enough salmon.


----------



## fleetline51 (Mar 17, 2017)

Just Awesome, Natej!

I Hot Smoke Salmon Fillets (3-4 Lbs. each) all the time...Wet brine for 8 hours...rinse and pat dry, set pellicle, rub with my own seasoning then in the 

'Fridge Smoker for about 1 1/2 - 2 hours at 250F  (Internal temp at 140-150F) ...rest and then serve.

Yours is an absolute delight to view...Had to taste every bit as good as it looked, I'm Sure!

Carry On, Brother!

Best Regards,

Tony


----------

